# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Looking for tab for little wing

## Gutbucket

Does anyone know if there is any mandolin tab for Jimi Hendix's "Little Wing"? Or has it ever been recorded #on mandolin? It's way over my head to breakdown and figure out.

----------


## Jim Broyles

If you know the guitar chords, what would sound cool is just a kind of arpeggio and tremolo combo over the changes. I don't know for certain, but I seriously doubt there's a mandolin tab for it.
 Guitar chords

----------


## Jim Cariello

South Austin Jug Band does a good version of Little Wing.
http://www.southaustinjugband.com/

----------


## groveland

What an interesting idea for mandolin. You may find the chords generically tabbed out, but I have doubts that you're going to find tab for the Hendrix guitar parts arranged for mando - But it will be cool to put those together! Little Wing leverages the standard guitar tuning heavily, making it simple on guitar but more challenging for mandolin - You'll have to do some fancier stretching on mando where guitar you get that default one-fret-barred noodling.

----------


## woodwizard

South Austin Jug band does have a cool version of this. I just puchaced that CD.

----------


## entau

chords are 

Em G Am Em 
Bm7 Am7 
C G F C D

I've been playing it on the cittern a while now - great tune- although the live at montreuax version is better than the studio recording IMHO.

----------


## entau

oh I think Grier Flinner and Phillips do a nice version on thier "looking back" CD

----------


## Gutbucket

Great Luck. I'm taking a class at Augusta Heritage Center in Elkins #W.V. Matt is teaching that class. I'll pick his brain and my mandolin.

----------


## Gutbucket

Woa! Just checked out the link added by mandolaska. Thats the tune I'm hearing in my head. Austin Jug Band hits it dead-on.

----------


## Gotterdamerung

A great ukulele version, acoustic intro., electric lead, was on James Hill's newest cd. The first minute is in the link below.

James Hill "Little Wing"

----------

